# New build for my uncle.



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Building out a Phenix M1 M/H cut down to 6â€™9â€. Plan on using black Fuji k guides with matching top. Punisher theme. Have the skull decal and text on the way from Decal Connection. Plan on putting the text between the fade above the fore grip and the skull at the bottom between the split grips.


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Just realized I should have went with a black hood on the reel seat. :headknock


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL...don't you hate seeing that after the fact on the hood. Done that once or twice myself hahaha


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

thread work above the grip looks good. CP well!


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

katjim00 said:


> LOL...don't you hate seeing that after the fact on the hood. Done that once or twice myself hahaha


Gonna take a black paint pen to it


----------



## DamianLindsey (Sep 15, 2015)

This is off topic, but does wrapping tape around the butt help the chuck from leaving indentions In the eva? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Very nice! You're uncle is going to love it!


----------



## ParadoxJim (May 28, 2015)

DamianLindsey said:


> This is off topic, but does wrapping tape around the butt help the chuck from leaving indentions In the eva?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The tape won't deter the indents, but not tightening the chuck so much will.

Wrap the tape on, twist it upsdie down and continue wrapping so that you have a wrap of tape on the handle, sticky side out. You can now use a light hand to tighten the chuck as the tape will prevent the handle from slipping out so easilly.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

DamianLindsey said:


> This is off topic, but does wrapping tape around the butt help the chuck from leaving indentions In the eva?


Damian, another trick with EVA is if you happen to indent it, hold it over a pot of boiling water and the steam from the water should help smooth out the dents, depending on how deep they are.


----------



## Pat Helton (Oct 18, 2016)

The dents will go away on their own in a day or two.


----------



## DamianLindsey (Sep 15, 2015)

Thank yâ€™all for the tips. That is a great about the tape on the chuck. My rod seems to pop out of my alps power wrapper chuck. Iâ€™ll have to try this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

